# Very new please help!!!!!!!!!!!



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I have a Masters in Envrionmental Science from a reputed college in Germany.
2 years of experience after graduation

7.5 overall IELTS score L 8.5 R 7 W 7.5 S 7

Age 28

Can i apply for Canada PR?

Please help me...

What is the total cost? i have no dependent, i am single


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

hello , kindly I have question .You didn't find immigration to Australia worth ? there is no jobs ? 
why Canada ? 
by the way your answer will help me to decide Canada or Australia . 

many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Huss_am said:


> hello , kindly I have question .You didn't find immigration to Australia worth ? there is no jobs ?
> why Canada ?
> by the way your answer will help me to decide Canada or Australia .
> 
> many thanks


Do not break into other people's threads. If you have questions please start your own.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Huss_am said:


> hello , kindly I have question .You didn't find immigration to Australia worth ? there is no jobs ?
> why Canada ?
> by the way your answer will help me to decide Canada or Australia .
> 
> many thanks


Oz is now closing its doors on immigrants. They are changing the laws time and now and making it tougher. They are removing many skill codes from the general visa migrant class, and states are ever increasing the band levels on IELTS. Hence, I've decided to look for canada now. Thanks.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Is your skill in eligible NOC codes for Canada?
If yes then you can apply for this year as well.

~Nik


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

VenkytoOz said:


> Oz is now closing its doors on immigrants. They are changing the laws time and now and making it tougher. They are removing many skill codes from the general visa migrant class, and states are ever increasing the band levels on IELTS. Hence, I've decided to look for canada now. Thanks.


Thanks for your reply , very helpful . I wish you a success in your plans .


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I have moved in canada from my ielts score.  
Currently i am studying my masters .Will be looking for a job here itself. 
To carry on my expenses , i do freelancing as a web developer.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Is your skill in eligible NOC codes for Canada?
> If yes then you can apply for this year as well.
> 
> ~Nik


Can u pass me the link?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

tyson22 said:


> I have moved in canada from my ielts score.
> Currently i am studying my masters .Will be looking for a job here itself.
> To carry on my expenses , i do freelancing as a web developer.


what is the cost of studying masters? how do i look for a Phd. I have bachelors and masters from reputed universities in Germany.

How is life there? Is it too cold. I hate cold temperature. Can i apply for direct PR. see my first post


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> what is the cost of studying masters? how do i look for a Phd. I have bachelors and masters from reputed universities in Germany.
> 
> How is life there? Is it too cold. I hate cold temperature. Can i apply for direct PR. see my first post


Ok So many questions  
Well i am from India. So i know the indian price. 
There are jobs for phd here as my seniors said it to me. I mostly talk to indians out here.
Yes it is chilly out here. But again as i am from India and that too mumbai. I am used to the hot temperatures out here. During winter there is not much cold. And i like cold. 
So can't judge , what type of cold are you talkin about. 
Umm. i am not quite sure about the direct pr.


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...-canada/18577-last-word-canadian-winters.html
See here itself. how harsh the temperature is  :bolt:


----------

